
Inside Myspace.com - (great info on how they scaled) - Nick_Smith
http://www.baselinemag.com/article2/0,1397,2082921,00.asp
======
staunch
MySpace's success came in spite of their technology, not because of it.
There's nothing technical at MySpace worthy of emulation. A real technology
startup could have done much better.

~~~
Nick_Smith
Who would you suggest emulating?

~~~
staunch
Google, Amazon, LiveJournal, SixApart, Flickr, YouTube, Craigslist. Most any
company who has had highly technical top brass. MySpace was created by suits,
that's why it runs on Windows and cost many millions more than it should.

------
mmcgrana
From an engineering perspective, I enjoyed the inside look at how Myspace
scaled their infrastructure. Scaling is certainly a critical issue for these
big sites; one of the reasons that Friendster waned in popularity was that
they used algorithms and a back-end infrastructure that were painfully slow
for their once-massive user base.

On the other hand, a site should be able to handle several hundred thousand
users with a single beefy database server, remote static file hosting, and a
few load-balance webservers. When you start 'scaling out' to a bigger array of
cheap hardware, you introduce complications that make your site harder to
maintain and improve. That change will need to happen at some point along the
growth curve, but it seems to me that seed stage entrepreneurs need to be most
concerned about making a product that people want to use.

------
danielha
A lot of you would-be entrepreneurs should give this a read. There are many
things to consider in the crucial first steps.

------
wioota
This was a great read and the patterns of growth and strategies they used hold
true even for much less extreme scaling.

------
Ninjamonk
great detailed read, Kinda of funny to think that mySpace pushed SQL server
further than MS have done themselves.

I would have done it a lot different myself :p

------
gaz
myspace arn't given enough credit, supporting a site with that many users is
no easy task.

------
mu
Test Comment

